# [?RISOLTO?] Errore dhcpcd

## falko

Questa mattina ho avuto una bella sorpresa; ho acceso il PC e... non finiva la sequenza di boot.

Per essere più precisi dhcpcd non riesce ad acquisire correttamente l'indirizzo di rete e rimane bloccato emettendo continuamente il seguente messaggio:

```

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

```

Impostando i parametri di rete a mano tutto funziona, qualcuno ha un'idea?

Versione di dhcpcd:

net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3

----------

## Peach

puoi postare la tua configurazione di net?

----------

## falko

```

modules=("udhcpc")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

# Configurazione scheda wireless con wpa supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

depend_eth1(){

        need ipw3945d

}

associate_timeout_eth1=60

# Configurazione connessione ADSL (over Ethernet)

#config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='aliceadsl'

password_ppp0='aliceadsl'

pppd_ppp0=(

    "noauth"

    "defaultroute"

    "usepeerdns"

    "default-asyncmap"

    "ipcp-accept-remote"

    "ipcp-accept-local"

    "lcp-echo-interval 15"

    "lcp-echo-failure 3"

    "mru 1492"

    "mtu 1492"

    "debug"

)

```

----------

## Peach

 *falko wrote:*   

> Impostando i parametri di rete a mano tutto funziona, qualcuno ha un'idea?

 

intendi dire dando ifconfig eth0 etc etc?

hai provato a startare dhcpcd eth0 a mano?

facendo una veloce ricerca, il problema potrebbe essere multiplo

c'è anche un bug aperto riguardante dhcpcd 3.1.3 dove compare questo errore

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188028

provato a spegnere e riaccendere la scheda?

oppure riavviare sotto windows (se ce l'hai) e poi riavviare sotto linux? a volte certi driver bastardi resettano qualche parametro... è solo un'idea, niente di certo.

----------

## falko

```

dhcpcd eth0

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

err, eth0: ARPOP_REPLY received from 10.10.26.230 (00:06:b1:29:a3:58)

....

```

L'avevo visto anche io quel bug ma è relativo alla versione 3.1.3  ed è segnato come risolto.

Comunque la cosa strana è che io non l'avevo aggiornato e aveva sempre funzionato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Magari non centra nulla, ma non mi convince quel module(udhcp) perchè teoricamente quella direttiva sta a segnalare a gentoo di usare udhcp anzichè dhcpcd. Puoi provare a commentare tale direttiva e riprovare ?

----------

## falko

No, il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## falko

Non so cosa possa aver avuto di strano, ma adesso dhcpcd ha ripreso a funzionare  :Shocked: , non ho ne ricompilato ne aggiornato il pacchetto (non avendo usato gentoo per tutta la settimana) e adesso non da alcun problema

bha!    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

